# Bridgeport Servo Power Feed????



## Mike8623 (Mar 30, 2016)

What make of servo/power feed do most of you folks use for the y axis on your Bridgeport? What type of money are talking about??


----------



## Cmesler (Mar 30, 2016)

My mill came with a servo brand on the x axis. After having some shorting issues with it I bought a asong brand for 300$ or so. So far it has been great, Time will tell. I will be rebuilding the servo to put on the knee eventually.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 30, 2016)

I have an original 8F on the X and also an original on the Y. The original Bridgeport series of power feeds are the best IHMO. If you find one, you will probably need to make a few repairs. They get a bad rap from leaking oil and then shorting out. BUT, if properly fixed, there is no better powerfeed on the market…Dave.


----------



## CraigB1960 (Mar 30, 2016)

I have a Servo Product Co. on my x-axis.  It is their new model 150 and works great.  It replaced their model 90, which must of been 30 years old, but was still working well.  Servo Product Co. has an imported one under the brand name Servo Dynamo Power Feed.  It is $390 for the x feed model.


----------



## Mike8623 (Mar 30, 2016)

Yes I have a servo 140 on the x axis and have decided to put one on the y axis.


----------



## ARKnack (Mar 30, 2016)

I purchased one from Enco when they had their 25% free shipping sale last year. A little over $200 if I remember correctly. So far it has worked good. I had to make a spacer to fit my Mighty Comet mill but wasn't a big deal. Forget the istructions, they are worthless, but it's not hard to figure out how to install it.


----------

